# Burglar Alarms



## shane_ctr

Hey guys.

My parents got burgled a 2 years ago and both my sister and parents had alarms fitted

We have recently moved and we are now a lot more rural and with expecting a 2nd child my wife wants a burglar alarm just incase especially for when we are in bed. 

I have been looking at ADT but don't want to call them out for a free quote if its going to be silly money, what do you guys use and can suggest me looking at. 

:thumb:


----------



## Jack R

My burglar alarm is made by webley & scott it was very reasonably priced and has given excellent service so I also brought another one by a company called Winchester:thumb::lol::lol: paint ball guns are also fun if you want to be a bit more humane


----------



## empsburna

We have a really good local independent company, have a drive around and see who everybody uses!


----------



## Rayaan

Mines a Texecom alarm, monitored and rings me, my wife, my dad etc. 

I wanted a loud one so my electrician made sure I got it. I wasn't expecting it to be that loud TBH. Well, it went off once due to motion downstairs and nearly blew my ears off.

Neighbours weren't very happy, neither were the people 3 streets away. Could hear it from 1 mile apparently.


----------



## Kev.O

What sort of alarm are you after, one that calls you via an alarm receiving centre, one that calls the police or just an alarm that's either bells only/calls you via a speech dialler connected to a phone line? 

Drop me a PM of you like as I work in this line of business so more than happy to offer you some advise.


----------

